# Shooting Competition 2011



## synergy911

We will be hosting our 2nd annual Law Enforcement shooting competition on May 26th 2011 in Easton Ma.

We had a great time last year and have worked hard to improve it for this years event.
Last year we gave away a bunch of great prizes including 2 handguns (glock & SW) and 2 rifles (yankee hill & colt).

Donations will be made to law enforcement/military interest groups.

This is a patrol related event so no race guns allowed. Only duty level gear will be authorized to allow everyone a fair chance.

Seats are limited so sign up soon, we are more than half full to date.

Check it out online at

www.synergy911.us

Thanks,
S911


----------



## kwflatbed

Merge:

http://www.masscops.com/f99/sign-up...011-law-enforcement-shoot-out-may-26-a-93431/


----------



## BLUE BLOOD

My money is on OfficerObie59!


----------

